# Test material-opinions needed!!!



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been asked to solicit feedback on this material.  So, please feed back!!!!

Do you like the colors?  Would it sell in your market?

Thanks, all comments appreciated.


----------



## vick (Oct 12, 2005)

usually I keep my mouth shut on resins that I do not like since it is so subjective, but you asked.  It is way to busy for me and the colors do not seem to go well.  Take this with a grain of salt since my tastes run towards the simple side.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 12, 2005)

It is certainly unique.  Like Mike, I think it is a litle too busy for my taste, but there will probably be people that like it.  On the plus side, I like each of the colors individually, especially the purple-ish blue.  

Nice job with the pen, by the way!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it.  Don't know how good it would sell, since I don't have very good luck selling any of them! But the colors are interesting and the mix is unusual. Go for it![]


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2005)

I like'm too, FWIW.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like the color combo not certain whether it would sell in my neck of the woods.  If the colors (blue & orange?) were a school color would probably do well there.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 12, 2005)

I like, I like, I like!!!! [] But I'm strange, remember? It probpably won't sell like hot cakes anywhere, but there are those that like the unique and this gives them that, so it will sell. Not like wild fire, but it will sell. If you aren't happy with the feedback you've gotten, Ed, just send what you have left to me and I'll dispose of it for you. [}][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it!
[]


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like the look of it just not to sure of the color combination.


----------



## vick (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe you could sell them at a head shop!  Put them right next to the bongs and tie-dye's.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like vick's idea.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks good to me just needs a matching center band and trim rings [^]


----------



## ashaw (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it.  I would give it a try one one or two of my pens.


----------



## Thumbs (Oct 12, 2005)

I like the way the swirls are done, but the colors!?

I think you have proven the old saw about being able to sell anything someplace!  Ow![:0]

I just hope I haven't become a victim of sudden onset colorblindness![][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 12, 2005)

I vote with Vick and Charles.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 12, 2005)

I think it would look better without the orange in there. Great swirl pattern using the different colors and getting them seperated. As it is, I'm sure it would still sell. JMO
Now pass the pipe []


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 12, 2005)

You asked for it, Ed.  Even with my color-blindness, I'm not a big fan.  That being said, I would LOVE to get a blank or two.  That's about the closest thing to the Tennessee Titans team colors that I've seen and my son is a HUGE fan (go figure!?!)


----------



## rtjw (Oct 12, 2005)

Great looking colors. I think it would work well for people.


----------



## darbytee (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it Ed. Is that a custom blend?


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like it might be close enough for Univ of Florida colors.


----------



## wayneis (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it a lot, it reminds me of rocks from the shore of Lake Michigan and Superior after they have been polished.  

Wayne


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't like orange (period), expecially with a mixture of blues, but that combination does catch my eye.  You needed a light contrasting color and that's what you got.  I also think that they will sell.  The blue swirls are so spectacular, if I wasn't such a die-hard wood guy, I would probably want to carry pens like this in my line-up, when I do sell pens.  Since the orange is slightly muted, it makes it go better with the blue.  Now that shape is the shape I was going for when I did my last cigar.  Nice work.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, I don't care for it.


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Ed,
Up in my part of the state people will go OOOOHHHHHHH and AAAAAAHHHHHH, until they see the price.   The people around here even complain if I try to sell a pen for $10.00.

Personaly, I love the coloring.   If they are for sale, I'd be interested in a few.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank-you one and all!!!

I will pass along the opinions.  

I think I e-mailed most of the people who thought it was ugly, to reassure them that I AGREE!!  I thought it was way too busy, but that was only ONE opinion, now I have many more!  I think we will pursue the idea, using just 2 colors and see if we can hit the college color crowd.  First pour will probably be blue & gold.[]

Thanks again to all who participated.  This is a work in progress so stay tuned!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2005)

Ed, those will sell well around Washington D.C. professional offices - the young up-and-comers especially love the stuff.  The young-uns that have to dress to the drab corporate standard want some color - and you're providing it.

I've sold some pretty wild looking acrylics at the State Department and Justice Department, so no worries.  []


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of it, myself.  Sorry!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

If it's not wood, you don't want my opinion. Well, O,K., here's my opinion: It doesn't look like wood.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2005)

Frank
Give Eagle some time and he'll make wood look like it!!!

I don't know WHY, but I agree his interpretation is always eye-catching!![8D][8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't get it.
Someone takes a buckeye or boxelder burl and stabilizes it with dye and platic so it doesn't look anything like wood.People turn plastic pens, coffee and browns and from a distance they look like a burl.
Now yoiu show us plastic pens that LOOKs like plastic and in now way could be mistaken for natural wood and no one likes them but me.
I still like the colors.
That gives me an idea.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2005)

Quoth the eagle: "That gives me an idea."

Told you he'd make wood look like it-stand by for future developments.  (Eagle, this is NOT a challenge-you CAN do it, but WHY?  Unless you can make a fortune doing it-then, go for it!!!)[][]


----------

